# Prepper Nurse Breastfeeding in an Emergency or Collapse Youtube video



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Breastfeeding is something women have done for millennia when evacuating. It's the ultimate tool for self reliance. Babies should be exclusively breastfed for the first 6 months. Even if you're not able to eat and drink as much as you normally do, your milk supply won't be affected (which is good news from recent research). It's always ready at the right temp without the need for obtaining safe drinking water in an emergency for mixing formula - you can reserve the water for the other members of your group. For those of you who like videos, here's a link to the one I did on breastfeeding in an emergency or collapse. Love to hear your thought on the topic. Prepper Nurse


----------

